# tang broaches? block size?



## AUSSIE BURLS (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello everyone, I was wondering if any of you use tang broaches to open up the tang hole?( does that sound right.lol). Also , what is a good size for a wood block to be - used for the oct handles and other types. 1 1/2 x 6" ?. The ones I use for hunters and edc is a min of 1 1/2 x 1 x 5"-Thank you-Mark


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 6, 2011)

MAREKZ said:


> Hello everyone, I was wondering if any of you use tang broaches to open up the tang hole?( does that sound right.lol). Also , what is a good size for a wood block to be - used for the oct handles and other types. 1 1/2 x 6" ?. The ones I use for hunters and edc is a min of 1 1/2 x 1 x 5"-Thank you-Mark



Not sure what a tang broach is? I use a drill press... Blanks I try to get in 1 1/4 x 1 1/8 x 5 minimum - that doesn;t leave much room for error, so a bit larger is fine, especially if they may warp during stabilizing. I have almost everything stabilized except for the obvious ones like ebony, ironwood or very oily wosewoods. 

HTH,

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's an example Stefan....

http://www.riversidemachine.net/item561596.ctlg


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks Dave, I had never heard the word - my vocabulary in such specific areas is still a bit limited...

Stefan


----------



## Bill Burke (Jun 7, 2011)

those broaches are all right but the ones tha MS John Perry sells are way better. The only problem being John's are harder to get and cost about 100.0 apiece.


----------



## Michael Rader (Jun 7, 2011)

I use broaches all the time in my handles. Definitely worth making yourself at least one. 






I made these as a gift, but if you went over to the forum-that-shall-not-be-named, I'm sure you could talk one of the other custom/forging guys into making you one with some of their scrap steel. You don't even need handles like this, just a little bulb on the end is all I have on mine. I have a long skinny one that is also used for scraping out the glue inside my sword scabbards. Quite useful little guys.
-M


----------



## AUSSIE BURLS (Jun 7, 2011)

Ive made my own broaches and had some good results ( compared to how I used to dig into a block ) but MS John Perry's is hard to beat. Its worth the price!! Michael Rader those are some beauties!!-Marekz


----------



## JMJones (Jun 7, 2011)

I just got a John Perry broach for 65 dollars from him because I just bought the shank and will handle it myself.


----------



## AUSSIE BURLS (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello , so um, as far as the size block i would want is 1 1/4 x 1 1/8 x 5? I was thinking to be safe 1 1/2 x 1/2 x 6 would be optimal for someone trying out a different style handle. In general however, when you all look for blocks or cut your own is 1 1/4 x 1 1/8 x 5 abouy right. I also dont want to waste alot of wood. Most of my cut blocks are 1 1/2 x 1 1/8 x 5 but it seems like an odd size to try an oct handle- Thanks-Mark


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 8, 2011)

My finished handles are about 1X3/4 and whatever length, so I shoot for just bit over that in the rough, I do the finish sizing with a hand plane for the most part so I can work pretty close. It kind of depends on how you work and what tools you use. Make some and see how it works for you! A little practice doesn't hurt, ya know!


----------



## AUSSIE BURLS (Jun 8, 2011)

will do-Thanks-Mark


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 8, 2011)

Spike, how do you find the hand planer to work with the transition from wood to horn?


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 9, 2011)

If the plane iron is well sharpened and the mouth set fine there should be no problem. It will leave a finish as good as the sharpening job.


----------

